# Coorong Mulloway



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I had an early morning session at the Coorong this morning - conditions were ideal









I scored my first yak caught mulloway within the first 30 minutes









I trolled up a few on an sx40, and then I found a patch where they ate every type of sp that I threw at them. I just anchored up and threw sp's and hard body lures at the school for an hour or more.

















Water depth was about 1.5 - 2 metres, and the fish put in a good scrap in this shallow water on light line









I ended up with 7 or 8 legal fish, and must have caught more than dozen or so of undersize fish. Best for the day was 54cm, with a couple just over the 46cm size limit, and several in the 49-53cm range. All fish released.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Way to top off a first of any species!

Why not just keep catching them, keep a tally, score a hundred!

Someone needs to wipe that smile off McBiggnote's face ( Seriously, just joking Bigg! )

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Nice one Fisher - they are fantastic fish. Did you lanch from Sugars ?


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

paffoh said:


> Way to top off a first of any species!
> 
> Why not just keep catching them, keep a tally, score a hundred!
> 
> ...


You'll never stop me!    :twisted:

Nice work on the mini-mullies, Fisher. Like you said, great fun on light gear in the shallows. Beats bream fishing any day.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

That looks like fun 

What is the launch point in relation to the nearest town - may get past there early winter

Cheers

Dave


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

What a great start to the day!!  
An action session - nicely done fisher!!


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Was great to catch up with you on the water ;-) 
As for myself I had a dismal day with only two small mullies landed and I donated two HB's to the Fishing Gods  
Also a flat battery in the car when we got back (dam headlight left on  ) thankfully Fisher came to the rescue with some jumper leads 

Fisher with his first Coorong Mullie, I think the size of the smile sums it up 










Have a feeling the weather had a hand in my lack of catch, every time I have been there and got some fish its been a washing machine with the wind howling, on this day the weather was just to dam good :twisted:










Double hook up.










Fishers last for the day and he still has that flip top head grin  :lol:










Again a great day on the water


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey Buff - that can't be me - it looks like some old coote (although the kayak does look familiar) :lol:


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice to read a report from the Coorong. Well done on the mullies.  I grew up not far from there and my grandfather used to take me fishing down there many years ago. He used to catch huge mulloway there. It's a pity that the whole Coorong system is struggling these days - good that the fish are still putting smiles on faces ...


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

fisher said:


> Hey Buff - that can't be me - it looks like some old coote (although the kayak does look familiar) :lol:


Well I don't know who it could be then as I don't know how to use Photo Shop :twisted: :lol: :lol: ;-)


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

nice photos buff, bad luck on the two sacrifices  you guys would be almost regulars down there in the last couple weeks 8)

fiusher, good to see you back on the water and with some good fish. the cape elizabeth trip looked good too... you're making me look bad now.

note to self: get out and catch something good :lol: :lol:


----------

